# new piercing /tattoo business in benidorm or bar?



## steveandsue (Jan 23, 2014)

ok so we have 25 years experience in tattoo and piercing in the UK. we have decided to move abroad to benidorm and start a new life now the kids are older.. I am coming over this sunday till tuesday to get some ideas on properties available and prices.. i am supposed to be meeting up with 'Paula' from PARASOL PROPERTIES, but have just read loads of bad press about the company so will give that a miss.. any ideas who I can speak to? meet with while im there thats not going to waste my time??
kind regards Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just go over and go into a few estate agents - including Parasol. As long as you simply look at properties and DONT HAND OVER ANY MONEY or sign anything, you'll be fine. You'd be better off renting first so that you can get a good idea of what you want, where you want to be and how things work in Spain. Its nothing like the UK. As for a business - hhhmmm, its well documented that bars are struggling and there are plenty of tattoo places??? But take a look.

But again. DO NOT PART WITH ANY MONEY OR SIGN ANYTHING and dont be tricked into thinking that you have to do anything straight away. Agents are struggling too!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd say the tattoo business over a bar any day.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey, what happened to the other guy who was going to open a tattoo business who posted here last year??


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I was just wondering the same thing.
I'm due my next tattoo so the more quality artists around the better.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Tattoo!! 

I'll be your first costumer!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2940593


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Tattoo!!
> 
> I'll be your first costumer!!
> 
> ...


there's a really good one in Calpe - people go to Maggie from all over the world! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TATTOO-STUDIO/160521101819


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Hey, what happened to the other guy who was going to open a tattoo business who posted here last year??


I think this was the guy.
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: David1979
Maybe trawl through his posts and see if anything about tattoos comes up. I seem to remember the forum relationship with him was not always "easy"


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

'Might be an idea to visit the Town Hall first and find out about all the licenses/ permissions you will need. Definitely do not agree to any property rental/ purchase until you find out just how realistic it will be to get all the permissions- there are numerous reports of people spending a fortune trying to open a business, and giving up because they are still trying in a couple of years time to get everything sorted.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Open Europe blog: Summer is over as Spain adapts to life outside its bank bailout programme

An interesting but not very encouraging read.


----------

